# Why does tire direction matter?



## Greg Smalter (Jul 16, 2005)

If road tires have little or no tread, and the tread they do have is superficial, why do manufacturers sometimes indicate what way it has to be mounted? Does it really matter?

On a not-at-all-related note, is it possible to reverse the quick release skewer on the front hub, and/or cool to start a new trend of having the front quick release on the right side of the bike?


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Not all tires have a direction. I think that the ones that do, it's for displacing water quicker. As for the skewer question. Sure it can go either way. If you are really good, you will swap the rear one too though. I think you should go for the trend start.


Greg Smalter said:


> If road tires have little or no tread, and the tread they do have is superficial, why do manufacturers sometimes indicate what way it has to be mounted? Does it really matter?
> 
> On a not-at-all-related note, is it possible to reverse the quick release skewer on the front hub, and/or cool to start a new trend of having the front quick release on the right side of the bike?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Greg Smalter said:


> If road tires have little or no tread, and the tread they do have is superficial, why do manufacturers sometimes indicate what way it has to be mounted? Does it really matter?


It doesn't matter. Since tread on road bike tires serves no purpose whatsoever on hard surfaces, the directional arrow on some tires is just a marketing device to lend a bit more of that "research and development" flavor to a basically boring, unchanging and perishable product.


----------



## oroy38 (Apr 27, 2010)

Any "tread" you do see on road tires is purely for looks, or supposedly channeling water away from the contact patch, hence how far to either side of the tire the tread pattern actually is (ex: continental). An actual tread pattern on the contact patch of the tire would reduce its surface area, resulting in less traction which leads to impaired traction and cornering ability.

I've seen the front skewer thing done before, but it was actually done by accident.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

no, it's not cool to run q/r's on the other side...some things are supposed to be a certain way, and that's one of them. unless it's a disc brake mtb front wheel.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Tire tread and direction doesn't matter.

Q-Release should be on the left.

john


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Don't take off the tag from your mattress,
Replace your helmet every 3 years,
change your underwear everyday,
don't eat and then go swimming.
Install your tires in the correct direction, But...
If you run quick releases on the right, then your dérailleur will get in your way.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Greg Smalter said:


> If road tires have little or no tread, and the tread they do have is superficial, why do manufacturers sometimes indicate what way it has to be mounted? Does it really matter?
> 
> On a not-at-all-related note, is it possible to reverse the quick release skewer on the front hub, and/or cool to start a new trend of having the front quick release on the right side of the bike?


Installing your tires in the incorrect direction means that your bike can only be ridden backwards.


----------



## SKIBUMM (Feb 26, 2010)

I leave the rear QR on the left but I move the front one to the right hand side because I remove the wheel to get my bike in the back of my SUV. It's easier for me to uninstall and install with it that way because I stand to the side of the bike and lift the stem and then put it on and bend over the bars and do the QR. That way I can do it with my right hand versus left which takes me longer.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I rode my first set of GP4000's mismatched and never noticed. The rear was on backwards the entire time. When I put the new rubber on I noticed the directional arrow.. Put in on correctly since. I figure why not. I doubt it really makes a difference though.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

It is a little known secret that you can get twice the mileage out of a tire if you run it both directions. It would crush the tire industry if this were widely-known.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*The reason for direction*



Greg Smalter said:


> If road tires have little or no tread, and the tread they do have is superficial, why do manufacturers sometimes indicate what way it has to be mounted? Does it really matter?


The reason for the directional arrow is to reduce the number of calls/e-mails to the technical service center asking which way to install the tires.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

filtersweep said:


> It is a little known secret that you can get twice the mileage out of a tire if you run it both directions. It would crush the tire industry if this were widely-known.


And by reversing your Q/Rs at the same time you reverse your tires it evens the wear on your drop outs.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

If the tire isn't going the same direction as the road is, your nuts will fall off. I thought everybody knew that.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

> If the tire isn't going the same direction as the road is, your nuts will fall off. I thought everybody knew that


Your nuts are what is actually holding the wheel on the bike.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I rode my first set of GP4000's mismatched and never noticed. The rear was on backwards the entire time. When I put the new rubber on I noticed the directional arrow.. Put in on correctly since. I figure why not. I doubt it really makes a difference though.


Hey I just went and looked at my GP4000's and found the arrow. I never knew about that. I have been riding that brand for years. Who knows why the arrow is there?


----------



## EMB145 Driver (Aug 17, 2006)

filtersweep said:


> It is a little known secret that you can get twice the mileage out of a tire if you run it both directions. It would crush the tire industry if this were widely-known.



Wouldn't doing only out and back, course reversal rides serve the same purpose?


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*excellent*

I like


Marc said:


> Installing your tires in the incorrect direction means that your bike can only be ridden backwards.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

It's there to point the at direction you should ride. If you're ever on a ride & get lost just look at the arrow on the tire & it'll tell you which to go.


----------



## nearptr (Mar 18, 2009)

*reading the arrow*

Are you supposed to read the arrow when it's at the TOP of the tire, or when it's at the BOTTOM? Seems like this is the real question...


----------



## Lawfarm (Jun 4, 2010)

Some correct info, and some incorrect info is listed above.

1. For some tires, the directional indications are for tread purposes (i.e. moving water or mud to the edge of the tires).
2. For some tires, it doesn't matter.
3. For some tires, the weave of the underlying tire casing is weaved in such a way as to have a preference for deforming in one direction. For these tires, if you run them the other ('wrong') way, it causes the tire to wear unnaturally and wear out earlier.

Again, it depends on the tire.


----------



## Serotta 63 (Nov 2, 2009)

Lawfarm said:


> Some correct info, and some incorrect info is listed above.
> 
> 1. For some tires, the directional indications are for tread purposes (i.e. moving water or mud to the edge of the tires).
> 2. For some tires, it doesn't matter.
> ...



#3 is quite correct.. I would only add that I believe the tire weave also when flexed in the correct direction gives the lowest amount of rolling friction. So all you guys that run the arrow backwards -- you can go faster if you turn it around..:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

"The reason for the directional arrow is to reduce the number of calls/e-mails to the technical service center asking which way to install the tires."

This is correct. Most manufactures were getting so many tech support calls asking about tire direction that it was cheaper to just design in arbitrary directional arrows. No more calls for this issue.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Serotta 63 said:


> #3 is quite correct.. I would only add that I believe the tire weave also when flexed in the correct direction gives the lowest amount of rolling friction. So all you guys that run the arrow backwards -- you can go faster if you turn it around..:thumbsup:


Bicycle tires are made with casings comprising multiple and separate plies oriented on a diagonal bias. It makes no difference in which direction the tire rolls.


----------



## Serotta 63 (Nov 2, 2009)

wim said:


> Bicycle tires are made with casings comprising multiple and separate plies oriented on a diagonal bias. It makes no difference in which direction the tire rolls.



the bias of which you speak is correct but the tire casing I have looked at have not had a 45° bias but closer to a 35-40° which to me says it does matter..


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

filtersweep said:


> It is a little known secret that you can get twice the mileage out of a tire if you run it both directions. It would crush the tire industry if this were widely-known.



Dead Man Walking!


----------



## sooni (Jul 31, 2009)

Does the direction of my front hub make any difference? I am using Easton EA 70's.

Thanks!


----------



## moostapha (Oct 1, 2009)

marketing.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Hooben said:


> Don't take off the tag from your mattress,
> Replace your helmet every 3 years,
> change your underwear everyday,
> don't eat and then go swimming.
> Install your tires in the correct direction.


Whoa - wait a minute. Do you NOT chenge yer underwear everyday? Yuck! :blush2:


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

nearptr said:


> Are you supposed to read the arrow when it's at the TOP of the tire, or when it's at the BOTTOM? Seems like this is the real question...


Why yes! Of course you are. You didn't know that?


----------



## moostapha (Oct 1, 2009)

Serotta 63 said:


> the bias of which you speak is correct but the tire casing I have looked at have not had a 45° bias but closer to a 35-40° which to me says it does matter..


What kind of scientific or engineering knowledge or experience are you basing this conclusion on?


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Well I'm gonna start a new trend and put my crankset on the left side. It'll be a little tricky getting the chain over to the rear derralieur, but I'll figure it out.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Tires like to be treated nicely. They know when you're messing with them & they don't like it.


----------



## CActuskid (Sep 3, 2008)

yeah but then the text will be backwards !!!!!!!


----------



## sooni (Jul 31, 2009)

sooni said:


> Does the direction of my front hub make any difference? I am using Easton EA 70's.
> 
> Thanks!


I said thanks for nothin! Don't make me start a whole new thread about this!


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

filtersweep said:


> It is a little known secret that you can get twice the mileage out of a tire if you run it both directions. It would crush the tire industry if this were widely-known.


It makes sense and probably like your car tires, should be rotated, so not just directions but front and back; you can probably get 20,000 miles out of your tires. Unfortunately for me, I had a blow out Tuesday and had to get a new tire after 3,000 miles.


----------

